# Flow based booster pumps?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's been a while since I've dealt with these and was wondering if you folks have a prefered brand/model. I have installed probably a dozen Davey pumps about 5-6 years ago and one Grundfos. The Davey's seemed to be pretty nice but are a few hundred bucks more than the Grundfos. Is there something better than these two?

I'm needing to add about 25 psi with at least 20 gpm.







Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Anybody? :blink:

I'm looking at either the BF or BT Series. I've installed the HS systems in the past but they're no longer available.

http://www.daveyusa.com/daveyusa/products.htn

Does anybody here have another brand they prefer? I'm going to be at the customer's house tomorrow for an unrelated issue and I'd like to have some info for him.







Paul


----------

